# American Idol



## melozburngr (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok- anyone have favorites yet?  I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My favorites (of the girls) are Katharine McPhee - her voice is freaking awesome .. and she just  seems so down to earth and fun- she kinda reminds me of Norah Jones, but more lively. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I dunno- I hope she wins- I wanna buy her CD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and  

Lisa Tucker, she has a great presence on stage


----------



## joytheobscure (Feb 22, 2006)

Katharine McPhee is good - I also liked the other 17 year old girl who could really rock.. she had the best stage presence -  I can't remember her name the tiny african american girl with the big big voice..  Lisa Tucker was good.  One I want to see gone is the Senators daughter.  A lot of the songs disappointed me they were very "Miss America" style...


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah the Midnight Train to Georgia girl was good, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, a lot of the girls sanf the ballady type, and not extraordinarly well.  but thats just my opinion....


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 22, 2006)

Paris Bennett!! She brought the house down! Only memorable performance in my eyes!!!!


----------



## colormust (Feb 22, 2006)

omg..i just found out that my sister lives down the street from paris bennett....she lives in georgia. my sis told me that the whole town is parris crazy : D


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 22, 2006)

paris bennett and lisa tucker are my faves!


----------



## user3 (Feb 22, 2006)

Paris!!! That girl is just a ball of adorable!!! Slap her in a Disney movie because it is cuteness overload! Love her!

Next would be Mandisa and Katharine McPhee...Oh Lisa Tucker is good too.


I know the guys have not taken the stage yet but I already have faves.

Taylor Hicks, his personality helps but he has the great rough blues voice. 
Chris Daughtry I like the country/rock voice he has.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Paris!!! That girl is just a ball of adorable!!! Slap her in a Disney movie because it is cuteness overload! Love her!

Next would be Mandisa and Katharine McPhee...Oh Lisa Tucker is good too.


I know the guys have not taken the stage yet but I already have faves.

Taylor Hicks, his personality helps but he has the great rough blues voice. 
Chris Daughtry I like the country/rock voice he has._

 
I know, she is just too cute for words! I've loved her since her audition! I also LOVE Taylor Hicks! Something about him...I can't wait to see him perform tonight!!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 22, 2006)

and how hot is ace! umm,.. YUM!! he's such a cutie!


----------



## user3 (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_and how hot is ace! umm,.. YUM!! he's such a cutie!_

 
Very yummy!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 23, 2006)

Is it just me, or am I the only one completely uninterested in Ace. I mean yeah, he's nice to look at, but I really don't think his voice is that great. And his stage presence was iffy. When he stared into the camera at the end I was like dude, you're not a dear stuck in headlights. He had no expression he was just staring. I know what his attempt was, to give that sexy smolder, but he was no where near it!

My faves for the night:
Of course, Taylor Hicks! He is just such a doll. I wish he sang a song a little more upbeat to go with his personality b/c he such has so much life in him.

I also like the bald guy...I forgot his name, he sang Bon Jovi, he was good too!


----------



## libra14 (Feb 23, 2006)

The bald guy was Chris. I think he's amazing. I don't like Ace either! he does nothing for me. Taylor is amazing too. I think you and I have similar tastes on this one.


----------



## user3 (Feb 23, 2006)

I think Ace is nice to look at but by far from the best vocalist. I think his looks will take him a good ways in the competion just because there is too many teenage girls with cells phones! (no offense to any of them)
I didn't vote for him because this is about singing not lookin' good.
I agree that look at the end was very blank and it cracked me up!

My faves is still Taylor Hicks and Chris Daughtry. Elliot Yamin really surprised me last night. I think Bucky Covington has potential but the boy needs to stop talking through his teeth!

I am sorry but the 3 little teenagers need to step up their game. I was very unimpressed by all three of them.

Bobby just needs to go, he reminds me of crusie signer *said in my best Simon voice*
"Sway" is way to full of himself and needs to realize he is not the next big thing!
Simon is right Gedeon has a odd smile and he just looked silly up on stage.


----------



## gigiproductions (Feb 23, 2006)

i loved sway and chris and elliot- 
reasons was hot he had like a justin thing going on lol
elliot is fugg but he did a great job
chris was awesome he had presence

and um i dont like ace as an american idol but gosh hes hot and i dont like boys w long-ish hair

of the girls i have a feeling mandisa, paris and lisa will be the ones duking it out
i love paris


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 23, 2006)

lemme clarify 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't like ace as an american idoll, but daaamnnn he's nice to look at


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_lemme clarify 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't like ace as an american idoll, but daaamnnn he's nice to look at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I agree. He's pretty, but not when he's dead faced starin' into the camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He needs to be an Abercrombie model or something


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_ He needs to be an Abercrombie model or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 23, 2006)

he's the male version of becky o'donohue.. gorgeous to look at, but not an american idol! she's STUNNING but her singing isn't _that _ great.. know whadda mean jellybean?


----------



## user3 (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_he's the male version of becky o'donohue.. gorgeous to look at, but not an american idol! she's STUNNUNG but her singing isn't that great.. know whadda mean jellybean?_

 
Becky is hot stuff!
Was I the only one that thought maybe she lost herself a bit much in the song...
Almost like she was back singing with her sisters when she was young. It was really strange to me.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_he's the male version of becky o'donohue.. gorgeous to look at, but not an american idol! she's STUNNUNG but her singing isn't that great.. know whadda mean jellybean?_

 
i totally agree, she got in b/c she's hot...plain and simple!


----------



## user3 (Feb 24, 2006)

Well...I think the right people left last night. I do think Heather or Kinnik should have left before Stevie but it's just a matter of time for them.

As for the boys there was just so many that needed to be cut it really didn't matter who went first. IMO


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_there was just so many that needed to be cut it really didn't matter who went first. IMO_

 
I agree about the girls and boys. There really are only maybe three or four of the girls and boys that really really stand out vocally...


----------



## libra14 (Feb 24, 2006)

you are totally right about who left. So many aren't great that it didn't matter. as long as Chris, Paris, Mandisa, Lisa, Katherine, and Taylor make it to to the top, I'll be happy to watch. They are obviously my faves. 

P.S. Becky and Ace(with a haircut) are both quite easy on the eyes, but singing? Nah....
it would be nice if Elliot's voice was with Ace's face...then maybe...LOL


----------



## user3 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *libra14* 
_it would be nice if Elliot's voice was with Ace's face...then maybe...LOL_

 
That's too funny! I said the exact thing to my husband last night!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 25, 2006)

I like Ace and the guy thats bald with the funky sideburns...the rest of them seem pretty annoying to me...and the guy with the head full of gray hair...he doesnt look like an AI to me...he looks about 40, haha. And that little boy that got all the kisses from the ladies...i mean...cmon. I dont wanna be harsh, and i know AI is a singing competition, but you gotta have the whole pkg. and Bucky..just....no comment. David cant sing and is it just me or does Elliot kinda look like a garbageman?

As for the girls...Lisa,Paris, and Katharine will go far...Stevie cant sing for shit and im happy shes out. Kellie's cute but shes just another carrie underwood ...anyway...thats my two cents...hope ur not offended...its just an opinion.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 25, 2006)

Ace....ahhh.  So hot.  I also love Chris and Taylor and Will!
Girls-I love Lisa Tucker!  She is so poised and her performance gave me chills.  Katherine McPhee is also amazing.  Paris is good.  However, I am not wowed by Kellie Pickler.  I CAN NOT STAND BRENNA.  I also really liked Becky.  She seemed nice.

Who do y'all want in the Top 12?


----------



## user3 (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funKyVibeS** 
_ Bucky..just....no comment. David cant sing and is it just me or does Elliot kinda look like a garbageman?

n._

 
LOL Bucky cracks me up! He not Idol material but probably a good bar singer.
Hahaha Elliot's looks really through me off. I think he can sing but I just can't look at him while he is singing. he looks me like dude who hangs out in an Irish pub...
However he seems nice.


----------



## Alexa (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_LOL Bucky cracks me up! He not Idol material but probably a good bar singer.
Hahaha Elliot's looks really through me off. I think he can sing but I just can't look at him while he is singing. he looks me like dude who hangs out in an Irish pub...
However he seems nice._

 
duuuuude. check out my desktop..

http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/1598/image16ds.jpg

i don't think he's idol material but it's always shocking to see that when you go to your desktop!


----------



## Alexa (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_Ace....ahhh.  So hot.  I also love Chris and Taylor and Will!
Girls-I love Lisa Tucker!  She is so poised and her performance gave me chills.  Katherine McPhee is also amazing.  Paris is good.  However, I am not wowed by Kellie Pickler.  I CAN NOT STAND BRENNA.  I also really liked Becky.  She seemed nice.

Who do y'all want in the Top 12?_

 
top 12:

chris
david
taylor
kevin
will
elliott
ayla
katharine
lisa
paris
melissa
mandisa

american idol is my life lately. it's quite pathetic.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 25, 2006)

My Top 12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ace
Chris
Will
Taylor
Elliot
David
Katherine
Lisa
Paris
Mandisa
Kellie (she's gets sympathy votes from a lot of people)
Ayla or Melissa (don't really care)

I hope a guy wins this year.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 25, 2006)

Hmm, I'm not sure her name (haven't been following this season much), but I like the girl who performed..urgh, can't even remember now! All I know was that it was a VERY catchy song, I think older? And she was wayy into it, getting the crowd dancing.


----------



## user3 (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_top 12:

chris
david
taylor
kevin
will
elliott
ayla
katharine
lisa
paris
melissa
mandisa

american idol is my life lately. it's quite pathetic._

 
I 2nd all of those except take out will and put in Bucky...although neither are my faves I think Bucky sounds better than will

My top faves Guys in order:
Taylor
Chris
Elliot

Top fave ladies in no such order as I love them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Paris
Katharine
Lisa 
Mandisa
Kellie


----------



## Chelly (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_Ace....ahhh.  So hot.  I also love Chris and Taylor and Will!
Girls-I love Lisa Tucker!  She is so poised and her performance gave me chills.  Katherine McPhee is also amazing.  Paris is good.  However, I am not wowed by Kellie Pickler.  I CAN NOT STAND BRENNA.  I also really liked Becky.  She seemed nice.

Who do y'all want in the Top 12?_

 

i havent been keeping up with it anymore since becky got booted off - but shes such a sweet girl - ive known her for a while - but yeah def not the next american idol


----------



## user3 (Mar 1, 2006)

UGH I was disappointed with the song selection last night.

Not a great night for the gals but my faves are still my faves.


I just think Kellie is too cute! 

I do think Paris rocked and I don't care if it was an "older" song.


----------



## colormust (Mar 1, 2006)

this is my favorite:


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 1, 2006)

I was disappointed too last night. They all picked such blah songs. Like the judges said, we know they have good voices, now they need to rock it! Man, I hope the boys are better tonight!!


----------



## libra14 (Mar 2, 2006)

Chris was amazing!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *libra14* 
_Chris was amazing!_

 
Yes he was! and god is he hot!!!

nobody else really stood out, why are they picking such mellow songs! they need to be picking top 40 pop type songs!!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 2, 2006)

Chris is my favorite.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   What was up with Ace last night though?  Umm, it was just bad.  And when he hit that high note?  Ouch.


----------



## user3 (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok one name! CHRIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Forget the rest! He has the "it" factor! His wife and kids must be so proud!


Ugh I hope Ace goes. His blank stare is on my nerves and now the other guys are doing it! 

Taylor is still a fave of mine but Chris just rocked that place!


----------



## stacey (Mar 2, 2006)

Elliot has the nicest voice from the guys by far. His range is good.

I actually missed the girls performance so I'm not sure. *shrugs*


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_Elliot has the nicest voice from the guys by far. His range is good.

I actually missed the girls performance so I'm not sure. *shrugs*_

 
I agree, I love Elliot's voice. He just has natural talent! However, sad to say and I hope I'm wrong, but he might get beat out simply b/c of the look factor. I know, it sucks! I personally think he's adorable, in a cute leprechaun kinda way


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 2, 2006)

OMG, I am obsessed with this show!  Top guys are Elliott, Taylor, and Chris.  Ace is a total Constantine clone!  He kind of skeezes me out with those deep looks into the camera.  Top girls are Katharine, Paris, and Ayla.  Lisa's a good singer but she just doesn't do it for me.

It would be awesome if Taylor won--he's unique and just has so much soul!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Chris is really good too (plus he seems like a good guy/husband/father) and contemporary like Simon said.  And Elliott has an amazing voice.  I guess he doesn't look like a typical pop star, but that just makes me like him even more!  

I can't stand that crooner guy David!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'm not a huge Frank Sinatra fan, but he just looks so smarmy when he's singing those songs.  Simon was totally right when he said he was "playing the fool" last week during his song.  And, while Will Makar is cute as a button (kind of reminds me of a young John Mayer), he is so blahhh, so what?  I'm like Kenny Rogers, are you kidding me?  Why do so many of them pick such old, unheard of, sappy songs!  B-O-R-I-N-G!    

I also CANNOT stand Brenna!  Remember when she blamed her partner for not doing a good job during Hollywood week.  And then when Simon said they were going on, she just completely did a 180 and was like "Oh, I love you, sweetie!"  She is obviously a huge bitch.   :twisted: 

Plus this week she was so catty after she sang the other night, talking back to the judges and all.  And her smile gives me the willies *shivers*.  She is just so phony, and kind of reminds me of that one girl w/the Nanny voice who sang Taylor Dane a couple seasons ago.  Anyway, I really hope she gets voted off tonight!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, so as you can probably tell, I wasn't kidding when I said I am obsessed with this show.  But it's nice to know I'm not alone.   :roll:


----------



## user3 (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACBunny* 
_
I also CANNOT stand Brenna!  Remember when she blamed her partner for not doing a good job during Hollywood week.  And then when Simon said they were going on, she just completely did a 180 and was like "Oh, I love you, sweetie!"  She is obviously a huge bitch.   :twisted: 

Plus this week she was so catty after she sang the other night, talking back to the judges and all.  And her smile gives me the willies *shivers*.  She is just so phony, and kind of reminds me of that one girl w/the Nanny voice who sang Taylor Dane a couple seasons ago.  Anyway, I really hope she gets voted off tonight!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, so as you can probably tell, I wasn't kidding when I said I am obsessed with this show.  But it's nice to know I'm not alone.   :roll:_

 
Woman, I have watched this show from season 1, so dont even worry about being obsessed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ITA! I can't stand Brenna! When Ace tossed out his beanie it was obvious he was tossing it to Melissa and Brenna just jumped out in front of her. That girl just really gets under my skin. Her and those damn camera poses!! Get over yourself girlfriend!
I hope she gets voted off too!


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!  We share Jenna hatred!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol, I know, she is such a poser!  And with the whole beanie thing, it was like she didn't catch the bouquet but snatched it out of some poor, unsuspecting girl's hand.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DIE JENNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hehe, it's all in good fun though, right?


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 2, 2006)

i am so heartbroken sway got kicked off he did my 2 fav songs ..and had a lil rnb flava and the only other one who has that now is elliot..

as far as girls
paris lisa mandisa and katharine

guys as of now
elliot taylor chris and ace


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_
ITA! I can't stand Brenna! Her and those damn camera poses!! Get over yourself girlfriend!
I hope she gets voted off too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah i liked her for a second cuz at least she was being real with it but then the cockyness she showed the other night i was like no bitch!


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 3, 2006)

Yes! Yes! Yes!  Brenna is finally gone!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, right, I'll make sure NOT to look for your album, girl....

And the crooner guy is gone too, thank god!  That song he sand was fingernails-on-a-chalkboard bad!  I'm a happy AI fan.


----------



## user3 (Mar 3, 2006)

I think this season is going very well. 
Although Sway was not my fave I don't think he should have left just yet but I also think he would have left in just a few weeks. A few guys should have left before him. He had a nice voice but I don't think he had the "like abitlity" factor. He for sure got cheated out of more time on the show.I think instead of Sway leaving it should have been Ace. Whoever, said he is a Constaine clone totally nailed. While he is easy on the eyes, his voice just doesn't do it for me.



And........

Brenna is gone!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I'll drink to that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OMG I just couldn't stop laughing at her stupid poses! The woman needs to pull herself away from the mirror! She is for sure a good laugh!

I feel a bit sorry for David but all in all he would not have made it far anyways. Poor guy was about to choke up right there on stage.

Ugh I thought Heather should have been last week so I am happy to see her go this week.

Can't wait until Tuesday!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 3, 2006)

Ace should have gone last night.  Sway shouldn't have gone before him.   And YES!  Brenna is gone.  What an itch with a B in front.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Mar 5, 2006)

Chris is deffinalty number one on my list..hes so sexy!!


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, Mandisa totally kicked a$$ on "I'm Every Woman" last night.  I got chills!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also really liked Katharine McPhee and Kellie Pickler.  Simon called Kellie "a naughty little minx" lol.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   He SO wants to do her!  But she is cute and I like her.  Can't wait for the guys to perform tonight.


----------



## cletus2894 (Mar 8, 2006)

Did anyone else think Melissa McPhee's hair and make-up looked ghastly last night???  It was awful!!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cletus2894* 
_Did anyone else think Melissa McPhee's hair and make-up looked ghastly last night???  It was awful!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
totally! her hair was just horrible!! eek!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 11, 2006)

Um...anyone else in total shock about the results?  I didn't want Will to go.  I thought Chicken Little and Bucky should have gone over Will and Gideon.  And I am in total shock Ayla went over Melissa.  wth.


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah, I was kinda surprised that Ayla was voted off over Melissa.  I really liked her!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I knew Kevin wouldn't be voted off because there are just way too many people who vote for him and Clay Aiken clones.  Uggh.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was glad to see Will go though because he was just too much of a mama's boy.  Plus he really couldn't sing that well.  "How Sweet It Is to be Loved by You" was just unbearable this week.  Oy!  I won't be missing him.  Taylor Hicks all the way, baby!   8)  I am so rooting for him because he's cool and unique and virtually the only contestant who has any soul.  But that's just my opinion.  Sorry, I tend to get rather passionate when it comes to American Idol.  I guess I am just a fanatic that way.


----------



## user3 (Mar 13, 2006)

I personally did not like Alya but I also don't think Melissa will last long. I also don't think if Alya would have lasted any longer than Melissa.  There's too many better voices. Both of them have average voices and plenty of the other girls out sing them.

 I agree Kevin should have went instead of Gideon.

Overall I am just happy that all my faves made it.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 15, 2006)

It was a toss up last night, the first few performances sucked! then they picked up. I think I'm the only one who wasn't 100% thrilled with Chri's performance. I can't believe they didn't say his choice was "safe" Hello, it was totally safe! anyway, he did good, but I think his appeal is wearning down (for me). I still love Paris and Catherine is growing on me more. I do not like Kelly Pickler, never have. I love love love Mandisa, she looked gorgeous last night, she's so pretty. She was glowing!! I wonder what kind of makeup she had on


----------



## user3 (Mar 15, 2006)

Mandisa always seems to look great!

I agree about Chris. While he is a fave of mine he does tend to play it safe. However, I think he has a great rock voice and I still enjoyed him.

Geez When is Ace going to get the boot?

Am I the only one that thinks Kevin just doesn't cut it? He makes funny faces when he sings. He just gets on my nerves.


----------



## Jude (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow.. Chris was soooooo original in doing a rocking version of Higher Ground.  I suppose the fact that all he did was pretty much mimic the Red Hot Chili Pepper version meant squat.  Damn those lame-os!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 17, 2006)

....I still like Chris.  Is anyone else surprised about the bottem three?  I love Lisa!  But I'm glad Melissa went.

Kevin needs to go.  He can't sing.  Like I seriously don't know why he even made it past round one in the auditions.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 18, 2006)

The bottom 3 was surprising only because of Lisa, she is amazing, I can't believe the votes went that way. I was a lil surprised with Ace being in the bottom 3 only because I figured all the girls would vote for him. As much as I enjoy seeing his face, he's not that great of a singer. I think he's not so much a "hot guy" but more "dreamy"....and Melissa left only because she forgot her words not because she couldn't sing.

My fav fav fav is Chris...but I also like Taylor, Elliott, Lisa, Katherine, Paris and Mandisa.


----------



## user3 (Mar 22, 2006)

Damn Mandisa can sing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Poor Bucky he just sucked. Ace is so stuck on himself! Ugh that boy does not belong on American Idol. Maybe being a model would work out for him. Paula needs to just jump his bones because it's obvious she wants to get her some Ace! LOL
Was she drunk last night? She was actting strange.

Geez Chicken Little gets on my nerves. I must be the only one in America that thinks he is annoying.

Taylor cracks me up and I enjoy watching him on stage. That suit was a bit much though.

While I love Katherine's voice and I am starting to dislike her personality. I can't put my finger on it but she is starting to rub me the wrong way.

Cute little Paris...what can I say she's got it!


Kelly cracks me up and while she's not the best singer in the competition she'll go far on her personality. Oh goodness her and those false lashes!


Oh BTW Mandsia looked awesome! The makeup was killer!


While I love Chris he is starting to get old. It's the same thing week after week. I would much rather hear him on the radio.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 23, 2006)

Paris and Mandisa looked beautiful Tuesday!

I am SO GLAD chicklen little is gone.


----------



## user3 (Mar 23, 2006)

YAY! Chicken little is gone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 23, 2006)

I agree, 'Nessa, I'm over Chris. He bores me, it's like he has no personality. I'm really rooting for Mandisa. She's such a sweetie, and so pretty! and boy can she belt out a tune!


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

Check out these articles on Paula

I know there's been times where I swear someone needs to check her Coca Cola cup because she seems down right toasted!

http://thetrack.bostonherald.com/mor...ticleid=131757

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercu...s/14171678.htm


----------



## kimmy (Mar 26, 2006)

that guy chris=straight up vocal genius. that man has some serious talent. that song he did the week that barry manilow was on, i don't remember the song, but i remember talking to my boyfriend online and i was like "brb it's chris time now" and i came back and i was like "JESUS! that man needs to make a record...like SOON. i want to hear that everyday, that was fabulous" ahahaha. i love that guy. and when they did his bio thing during the auditions, he was just so adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want him to win fer sure. that way there WILL be a chris from american idol album.


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

What the heck happened???

Ace should have totally went and why the heck was Kat up there??

I actually did some silent crying when Lisa got the boot. I don't think she has the best voice but I do think the should have not went until after Ace and Bucky. Heck even as much I like Kellie I think Lisa had a better voice.


----------



## sasha (Mar 30, 2006)

both my teenage daughters like chris, I like Elliot


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 30, 2006)

i was sad to see lisa go too nessa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she def should not have gone b4 ace.. he's still there cos of the young girls who are in love with his face!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 30, 2006)

Ace was just bloody awful.  He never should have stayed.  He needs the boot people!!!  And Lisa did not deserve to go before him, and what is up with Simon?  He told K that her song was as good as Christina the night before and last night he says it was terrible?  WTF?


----------



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok so you know I have to weigh in on last night.

Geez Chris is just so hot! I think he was the best one all night.

Overall the night was a bust...my bet is Bucky is going home. Although I wish it was Ace.


----------



## MACmermaid (Apr 5, 2006)

ITA, chris was the best all night.  i loooove his voice, and as an added bonus he's not bad to look at   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     ace is on my last nerve...he's this year's constantine (they both think they are way cuter than they are + have mediocre voices).  and i'm not the biggest fan of katherine either...something about her rubs me the wrong way. i think it's that she looks really smug when she's singing....she's like "look everyone, look how good i am".  you can be good and not have that attitude i think.

anyway, go chris!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 5, 2006)

anyone know about the dial idol site??

www.dialidol.com

It's been on the morning news station I listen to for a few weeks now. It's a program you download and it tracks the busy signals for each contestant. The past few weeks they've been dead on as to who is going home.

They said on the radio show this morning Mandisa had the least amount of busy signals which means she'll be leaving tonight. Whoa! We'll see if it's true or not...

I haven't downloaded this program, so I cannot vouch for it's accuracy, but every morning (Wednesday mornings) they predict who's going home Wednesday night and the past three weeks they've been right...


----------



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_anyone know about the dial idol site??

www.dialidol.com

It's been on the morning news station I listen to for a few weeks now. It's a program you download and it tracks the busy signals for each contestant. The past few weeks they've been dead on as to who is going home.

They said on the radio show this morning Mandisa had the least amount of busy signals which means she'll be leaving tonight. Whoa! We'll see if it's true or not...

I haven't downloaded this program, so I cannot vouch for it's accuracy, but every morning (Wednesday mornings) they predict who's going home Wednesday night and the past three weeks they've been right..._

 

OMG I think I would cry if she went home! She has such a great voice. She's so talented.


----------



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACmermaid* 
_ i'm not the biggest fan of katherine either...something about her rubs me the wrong way. i think it's that she looks really smug when she's singing....she's like "look everyone, look how good i am".  you can be good and not have that attitude i think.
_

 

Yes she is getting on my nerves. I really liked her but the past few weeks she does have this while smug look on her face. I was just making that comment to my husband last night. She acts as if she has the best voice. I am not saying she can't sing but you can tell if she won her album would be so boring because she likes to sing these slow dull songs.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_OMG I think I would cry if she went home! She has such a great voice. She's so talented._

 
I know, I really like Mandisa too!


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 5, 2006)

wha?!  Katherine and Kelly are the only people on that show that actually look like they're having a good time.. Personally I think that Katherine is the better singer of the two- and she is DIFFERENT>  its nice to hear a different style for a change, there is so much music that is the same these days.   I dunno- just my thought.


----------



## user3 (Apr 6, 2006)

I am stunned! I am going to miss Mandisa!
It should have been Ace or Bucky!!!!


aww she started to cry and that made me cry. Dang I hate being so sensitive.


----------



## MACBunny (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww, Nessa, you're so cute!  ITA about Mandisa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   She had such a good voice--I just don't get it.  Ace succeeds in making me gag every week.  I can't wait for him to go!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 6, 2006)

dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wtf??? HOW can mandisa go home BEFORE ace??? how? i'm so done!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wtf??? HOW can mandisa go home BEFORE ace??? how? i'm so done!_

 
I know!!! I was so sad when she left! I mean, there are a couple people worse then her who should have gone! I really hope she makes it in the industry otherwise. She's so sweet, kind, has such a good spirit and so pretty! I'll miss her on the show


----------



## user3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Disappointed in Chris last night but his fan base should pull him through.

WOW Kellie surprised me, I thought she did a good job.

Paris is such a powerhouse!

What the heck was with Taylor? Too Elvisy (made up word) for me last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can we PLEASE get rid of Ace??? He did an OK job last night but I don't care he gets on my nerves.

aww and Katherine that girl is just too dull for me. She's should be doing Disney movies and singing for all their different girl vocal parts she'd be great at that...

Not really sure what I thought about Bucky and Elliot they did ok I guess.


I MISS MANDISA!


----------



## colormust (Apr 12, 2006)

i love taylor. i think i could have done without the whole show and just watch the end. taylor and paris are my favs.

ace is just getting on my nerves.
love kathryn
eliott is just not very good
kelly, i dont care what anyone thinks, i still think she is fakin it : )
chris is kinda gettin on my nerves now


----------



## MACmermaid (Apr 12, 2006)

ugh, ace sucks. last night he sounded like new kids on the block singing "hangin' tough".  just another pretty boy trying to pretend he's a tough guy. oh wait, he does have that scar on his chest. maybe he is tough after all?  (hope that sarcasm came through)  

and i can't believe he had the balls to go up to queen and ask if he could change up "we will rock you" to better suit him (they showed this in the video clip before he sang).  i love how the guys in queen were like "uh, no".  ace needs a reality check big time! pleeeaase let him be voted off tonight!


----------



## colormust (Apr 12, 2006)

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese vote him off......for both of our sake


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.dialidol.com/asp/predictions/Predictions.asp

God I hope this is right! I want Ace outta there! He's just a tool!!


----------



## user3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACmermaid* 
_ugh, ace sucks. last night he sounded like new kids on the block singing "hangin' tough".  just another pretty boy trying to pretend he's a tough guy. oh wait, he does have that scar on his chest. maybe he is tough after all?  (hope that sarcasm came through)  

and i can't believe he had the balls to go up to queen and ask if he could change up "we will rock you" to better suit him (they showed this in the video clip before he sang).  i love how the guys in queen were like "uh, no".  ace needs a reality check big time! pleeeaase let him be voted off tonight!_

 

Hangin tough...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















He obviously thought he was the "man" to ask them to change THEIR song around. It cracked me up!!


Thanks JM for the link. If you change around the percentage and raw numbers it looks like it might be Bucky but let's cross our fingers it's Ace!!!!


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 12, 2006)

i seriously can't decide if i want ace or bucky voted off.  ace annoys me - i think he's good-looking, but as soon as he opens his mouth i want to smack him.  and bucky...well, i can't complain about his singing because i can barely hear him!  my boyfriend refers to him solely as "that ugly county boy."


----------



## MACmermaid (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese vote him off......for both of our sake_

 

nooooooooooo! ace survived!


----------



## MACmermaid (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Hangin tough...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















He obviously thought he was the "man" to ask them to change THEIR song around. It cracked me up!!_

 
i wish i hadn't noticed that...i've had hangin' tough in my head for the past 2 days now   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




he sounded like new kids again tonight...i kept waiting for him to bust out with the dance that went along with that song.

maybe next week he'll ask rod stewart if he can change up his songs too!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 13, 2006)

Damn! It was Bucky!! I really want them to get rid of Ace. He needs to cut that hair!


----------



## Alexa (Apr 13, 2006)

UGHHHH!!! I'm in love with Bucky and my sister is in love with Ace. So, needless to say, we've been bickering about AI this whole season lmao. She's NEVER going to let the fact that Bucky left before Ace go.


----------



## colormust (Apr 13, 2006)

so i missed it!!! it was buckey????? not ace???? what?!


----------



## user3 (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACmermaid* 
_i wish i hadn't noticed that...i've had hangin' tough in my head for the past 2 days now   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




he sounded like new kids again tonight...i kept waiting for him to bust out with the dance that went along with that song.

maybe next week he'll ask rod stewart if he can change up his songs too!_

 

You crack me up! I love it!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_ so i missed it!!! it was buckey????? not ace???? what?!_

 

Yup colormust it was Bucky.

 I was just waiting for them to say Ace but much like Constitine (or how ever you spell his name) he is sticking around.
Paula makes me sick how she acts. She just drools all over Ace. I guess Paula mainly gets on my nerves because she reminds me of my mom.

Fine Ace is good to look at but I swear I can't stand it everytime he rubs his fingers through his hair. If it annoys you that much CUT IT OFF!

awww that was so sad when Kellie's little bro couldn't even speak. He must miss her so much.

What's with all the big names helping out on Idol this year?


----------



## colormust (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_
Yup colormust it was Bucky.

 I was just waiting for them to say Ace but much like Constitine (or how ever you spell his name) he is sticking around.
Paula makes me sick how she acts. She just drools all over Ace. I guess Paula mainly gets on my nerves because she reminds me of my mom.

Fine Ace is good to look at but I swear I can't stand it everytime he rubs his fingers through his hair. If it annoys you that much CUT IT OFF!

awww that was so sad when Kellie's little bro couldn't even speak. He must miss her so much.

What's with all the big names helping out on Idol this year?_

 
i know!! ace drives me nuts. i wish he would just cut the mop. 

paula reminds you of your mom? i am so sorry. she seems to get loopyer every year.


----------



## user3 (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_
paula reminds you of your mom? i am so sorry. she seems to get loopyer every year._

 
LOL and so does my mom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yea, they act similar and even kinda look a like. Don't get me wrong I love my mom but I just can't take 2 of her. KWIM


----------



## poddygirl (Apr 13, 2006)

Did you notice Ace's face as the show ended last night? Bucky was the perfect gentleman, still smiling even though he had just been voted off and Ace had this look on his face as if he knew he had gotten away with it yet again ... how many times is he going to be in the bottom 3 before he finally gets voted off? He is such a wannabee!!


----------



## joytheobscure (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, A.I. April 18th, will this finally be the week for Ace to go home, I honestly love Pop and boy bands sometimes but I hate this guys whiney ass voice, he looks all hunky but he sings like a little boy with his falsetto, he sucks.   JMHO.   

I LOVE Chris, he can do no wrong in my eyes, I hope he wins -  He did sooo good tonight.   I can't wait to see him live <g>  

Elliot, he could go home, and Taylor, actually I'd like to see Taylor go- he's like the dork in the group of cool kids, LOL,  but I'd really prefer Ace to go first.   

Oh man, I think Katharine isnt' much of a performer *fast songs etc.. I'm sick of her ballads even though I like her voice, but man.. her makeup always looks awesome, you sure can tell the difference when the makeup artists turn up the glam and start pulling out their mac shadows...  and I dare say I've seen nars orgasm on there a few times.  What do y'all think, I was wondering if paris wasn't wearing sushi flower or swish.. and Katharine's orange toned definately had to be a mac look.  I love watching the women for the makeup.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 19, 2006)

I think Paris was absolutely amazing last night! She totally braught it! She was totally in her element, her voice sounded so different in the beginning, it was great! I don't understand why she's been in the bottom so much? She's so cute and sweet and can pretty much sing anything!!

I agree, Katharine is great, but she can only sing ballads. Ugh, America is pissing me off right now 
 

Ace, ugh! Cut that hair!!!!! So gross!


----------



## user3 (Apr 19, 2006)

Well you all know I love Chris and while I have disliked some of his performances I still love him. I thought he did a great job last night.

Sadly I think it will be Kellie that goes not ace. She just didn't do a good job last night.

I personally like Taylor and I don't see him as dork. I see him as a guy who loves to sing and loves to have fun.

I do like Katherine's voice but something about her makes me not like her in general.

eh, Elliot is ok.

Paris is such a cutie!

I agree JM the fact that Mandsia got voted off shows that people are not voting based  on talent.



Yes, Joy I did notice the m/u. I personally did not like Kat's (just the overall look for her) but Kellies looked great. I taped the show on my DVR and I am going to take a pic of it so I can copy the look


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 19, 2006)

who got booted? I missed it!


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_who got booted? I missed it!_

 
SPOILER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Buh bye, Ace!


----------



## MACmermaid (Apr 20, 2006)

yay, ace is done!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but chris as the 2nd last...that's ridiculous!  kellie hit like 6 totally sour notes and was really not very good last night. i think she should have been in the bottom 3. but oh well - i guess people like the whole cute/naive blonde girl thing. 

katherine still rubs me the wrong way.  i just don't like her, while i can admit her voice is good. i think it's that she portrays only one emotion when she sings....and that emotion is smugness.  to me it still looks like she's thinking "look how good i am" when she sings, as opposed to feeling the music. 

at least i won't have to suffer through ace's falsetto voice and puppy dog eyes anymore! woo hoo!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm so glad Ace is gone! Go back to hiking in Colorado and building those abs for an Abercrombie ad! Ya know, he kinda reminds me of Jason Lewis (Sex & the City) if he shaved his head...I always think that when I look at him, that he'd be so freakin' hot if he shaved his head!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I'm so glad Ace is gone! Go back to hiking in Colorado and building those abs for an Abercrombie ad! Ya know, he kinda reminds me of Jason Lewis (Sex & the City) if he shaved his head...I always think that when I look at him, that he'd be so freakin' hot if he shaved his head!!!_

 

TOTALLY!! When I saw him the other night- I was like DAY-um.  until I saw that it was just slicked back, which made him look retarded.  he's not a bad looking guy, minus the cheesy ass stare into the camera.  and his full hair lol..   He WOULD look good buzzed like Jason Lewis was. yum...


----------



## user3 (Apr 20, 2006)

Ace being gone deserves a nana party!


----------



## Alexa (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Ace being gone deserves a nana party!





_

 
L M F A O!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 21, 2006)

I've heard that the "bottom 3" really aren't the bottom 3. They obviously put the person who's going home there but the other 2 don't necessarily have the 2nd lowest number of votes, they're just there for the "suspense" (In my case heart attack last night with Chris in the "bottom 3"). So we don't have to be pissed off/scared next time our fav is in the bottom 3.


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

Ok ya so you all know I think Katherine has a great voice but something about her rubs me the wrong way so.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 to the comments from judges about her. I've been sick with the stomach flu and that just made my night!

I played back Elliot's performance over and over again and I just don't understand why Paula was crying. Yes, he did a great job but I didn't think it was tear worthy. Maybe it was just me.


Oh and Rock on Chris!


----------



## user3 (Apr 27, 2006)

I knew it would be Kellie, but I am surprised that Paris was in the bottom 2.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 27, 2006)

Can't stand Paris.
Love Taylor.
Love Chris.
Love Katherine.
LOVED Chris's "Have you ever loved a woman" (or whatever it's called, haven't finished the coffee yet) rendition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T,C, and K are the most marketable.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 27, 2006)

Im glad Kellie went home... I can't stand her, shes sweet and all but she CAN'T sing... 

I dont like Mc Phee either.. like nessa she just rubs me the wrong way...
Paris shouldn't be in the bottom, shes got SERIOUS talent
I love Chris, he shows ALOT of versitility and hes an excelent singer
Taylor I like but I think his range is rather limited
Elliot I think is a good singer I dont know WHY he moved paula so much but hey whatever lol


----------



## user3 (May 3, 2006)

*whew* Geez that Chris is hot! I feel sorry for his wife because he is going to have some serious ladies chasing him.

Ok so about last night. Paris seemed a squeaky to me.
As much as I can't stand Katharine her last song was really good.
I love that Taylor did Play that funky music white boy! Too funny and he was entertaining.
Elliot had a good night.
Of course I think Chris did a great job but the last song was boring.

*DON'T READ BELOW IF YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW WHAT DIALIODOL.COM SHOWED*

According to dailidol.com (thanks JM for the link) it will be Paris that goes BUT it was wrong last week.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_ *DON'T READ BELOW IF YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW WHAT DIALIODOL.COM SHOWED*
According to dailidol.com (thanks JM for the link) it will be Paris that goes BUT it was wrong last week._

 
as you see on the site there is a margin of error, and the site only registers busy signals (ie. phone calls) so there is no account for text messages...so you really do still need to watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know who I want to go, I didn't watch last night since I've kinda lost interest. at this point I really don't care. Non of them really how that Wow factor to me. Katherine could if she could get away from Ballads and experiment a little, I think Paris has got it out of all of them. I'm over Chris.


----------



## user3 (May 4, 2006)

I will miss Paris


----------



## joytheobscure (May 6, 2006)

I'm sad to see Paris go, I wish Taylor would go home, he's good but in a Las Vegas - something my mom would like kind of way.


----------



## ShirleyK (May 9, 2006)

I was surprised they send Paris home... she's so great...


----------



## fairytale22 (May 9, 2006)

I was sad to see Paris leave too, I love her personality.


----------



## user3 (May 10, 2006)

I am sorry Katharine fans but the girl has to go!
Why does she always have to smile when she sings? What the heck is that smug look? She acts like she's a diva already.
I loved it when she forgot her words last night!


----------



## Shawna (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_I am sorry Katharine fans but the girl has to go!
Why does she always have to smile when she sings? What the heck is that smug look? She acts like she's a diva already.
I loved it when she forgot her words last night!_

 
I have to agree with you.  She flubbed it last night and she has to go home.  Everyone else (especially Elliot) really stepped up and she was just ok.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 10, 2006)

**SPOILER ALERT**

dialidol.com predicts Chris is going home tonight!! whoa, i didn't see that coming! I didn't watch last night so I didn't know who was good and who was bleh.

Also, dialidol isn't always right, so you must watch tonight to see who really gets voted off!!


----------



## colormust (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
_I'm sad to see Paris go, I wish Taylor would go home, he's good but in a Las Vegas - something my mom would like kind of way._

 
OH NO!!! taylor has to stay... i lub him


----------



## Shawna (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_**SPOILER ALERT**

dialidol.com predicts Chris is going home tonight!! whoa, i didn't see that coming! I didn't watch last night so I didn't know who was good and who was bleh.

Also, dialidol isn't always right, so you must watch tonight to see who really gets voted off!!_

 
Even if he does go home, he is going to get a recording contract right away.  He has great potential, and is probably the most marketable singer in the competition right now.  As I said before though, Katherine was not very good last night compared to the boys and she really should be going.


----------



## user3 (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

  Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly*
_**SPOILER ALERT**

dialidol.com predicts Chris is going home tonight!! whoa, i didn't see that coming! I didn't watch last night so I didn't know who was good and who was bleh.

Also, dialidol isn't always right, so you must watch tonight to see who really gets voted off!!_ 
 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Even if he does go home, he is going to get a recording contract right away.  He has great potential, and is probably the most marketable singer in the competition right now.  As I said before though, Katherine was not very good last night compared to the boys and she really should be going._

 

Oh no! Well it was wrong before so may it will be wrong again. When I was looking at dialidol I noticed it changes a bit. If you change it to sort by totals it shows Taylor in the bottom. The other two options so Chris and Katharine in a very close match but does show Chris w/low numbers.

I agree Chris doesn't need Idol anymore, they need him!


----------



## MACmermaid (May 10, 2006)

i think if chris goes tonight, then i am done watching american idol this season.  taylor and his spastic movements have grown old to me, and every time elliot sings apparently i get bored b/c i find myself cleaning my apartment.  i think i would rather get a root canal than listen to an entire album of elliot.  and don't get me started on katherine.....she is waaaay too cocky and smug for this stage of the game. every song she sings sounds the same, b/c she doesn't have any sensitivity for the song...she just views a song as a way for her to showcase her loud voice.  and she smiles constantly b/c she is always thinking "damn, i'm good. and i look really good tonight too".    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  she could be singing the saddest song, and she'd still be smiling b/c she'd be thinking about herself and how great she is.

ok, i spend way toooo much time thinking about american idol i think!


----------



## user3 (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACmermaid* 
_ don't get me started on katherine.....she is waaaay too cocky and smug for this stage of the game. every song she sings sounds the same, b/c she doesn't have any sensitivity for the song...she just views a song as a way for her to showcase her loud voice.  and she smiles constantly b/c she is always thinking "damn, i'm good. and i look really good tonight too".    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  she could be singing the saddest song, and she'd still be smiling b/c she'd be thinking about herself and how great she is.
_

 




















 So true!


----------



## poddygirl (May 10, 2006)

MACmermaid - you hit the nail on the head about McPhee! I can't stand her and her smugness! She should be getting the hint that the judges mention her outfits rather than her singing! And her outfits last night were nasty! She has GOT to go home!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 10, 2006)

I don't even know what to say to this.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 10, 2006)

I just finished watching American Idol and the two that had the least votes were Chris Daughtry and McPhee. Guess who went home? CHRIS!!! I was so shocked as well as others. Paula Abdul had tears and was soooo in shocked. I was hoping McPhee goes home. She's in top 4, and last night she was singing with missing lyrics??? and then she still made it in top 3? I wish all the best to Chris as he furthers his singing career. He has such an amazing, unique voice.


----------



## melozburngr (May 10, 2006)

I dunno, I didnt like Chris- and he HARDLY had a unique voice- he sounds like everyone else on the radio...and his vibrato drove me nuts- it is so damn fast! and that shit is getting old.  Not a big fan of Elliot- he is boring... Taylor and Kat are my favs, but I must admit... I got the McPheever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like Taylor.. but I dunno if I'd buy his album, I'd buy kats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thats jut my 2.


----------



## Shimmer (May 10, 2006)

The look on his face when his name was called was un freaking believable.

I'm thinking Katherine and Taylor will be finalists.
I canNOT believe Elliot is still in the running.


----------



## ChynaSkye (May 11, 2006)

did you notice her expression... she was in shock that she was staying too..,.


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACmermaid* 
_





   i think if chris goes tonight, then i am done watching american idol this season.  taylor and his spastic movements have grown old to me, and every time elliot sings apparently i get bored b/c i find myself cleaning my apartment.  i think i would rather get a root canal than listen to an entire album of elliot.  and don't get me started on katherine.....she is waaaay too cocky and smug for this stage of the game. every song she sings sounds the same, b/c she doesn't have any sensitivity for the song...she just views a song as a way for her to showcase her loud voice.  and she smiles constantly b/c she is always thinking "damn, i'm good. and i look really good tonight too".    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  she could be singing the saddest song, and she'd still be smiling b/c she'd be thinking about herself and how great she is.

ok, i spend way toooo much time thinking about american idol i think!_

 
I agree with everything you said BUT the thing about Elliott. I LOVE him! I am so unbelievably pissed off that Chris went home tonight, this is the worst shock in American Idol history! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!Katherine should have gone home (WTF? she forgot her words)

Well now that Chris is gone I'm totally rooting for Elliott!


----------



## mishy1053 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACmermaid* 
_and don't get me started on katherine.....she is waaaay too cocky and smug for this stage of the game. every song she sings sounds the same, b/c she doesn't have any sensitivity for the song...she just views a song as a way for her to showcase her loud voice.  and she smiles constantly b/c she is always thinking "damn, i'm good. and i look really good tonight too".    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  she could be singing the saddest song, and she'd still be smiling b/c she'd be thinking about herself and how great she is._

 
You've summed her up perfectly!  I used to like her alright but she really irritates me now, and I dont think she deserves to be in the top 3 at all.  Half the time I think shes out of tune and sounds whiny.  My best friend and I have been rooting for Elliot for a long time.  I was hoping that Kat would go tonight because I love all three of the guys. Now that Chris is gone, I hope its Taylor and Elliott in the final.  I would still be happy if Taylor won, but Elliott > Everything <33


----------



## Shimmer (May 11, 2006)

Wait...so people are bitching about KATHERINE being cocky when CHRIS was the one who was up on national tv and not even in the finals and talking about his fan clubs and that he wears boxer briefs, in answer and talking about the things they send him?? 
um.
ok.


----------



## user3 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Wait...so people are bitching about KATHERINE being cocky when CHRIS was the one who was up on national tv and not even in the finals and talking about his fan clubs and that he wears boxer briefs, in answer and talking about the things they send him?? 
um.
ok._

 
Chris didn't bring up his fan clubs he was asked by Ryan about them.

All of them have fan clubs but Ryan can't ask each of them the same question.

I don't think it was cocky at all  for him to answer a question he was asked.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


OK about the results last night  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Yup that's all I have to say about that!

I won't be watching the rest of the season. Kathrine will probably win and that will just blow.
I am sorry to all the Kat fans but I just don't like the girl. She can only sing certain songs and she has struggled with many of the different catagories. She sings because she can not because it's her true passion. You can tell by how the only emtion she shows is a smile (with every damn song). I know some of you love her so it's no offense to you as I am sure those that like Kat probably didn't like Chris.

I hope it's Elliot and Taylor in the finals (now that Chris is gone). Both of them have worked hard and sing from the heart.


----------



## Shimmer (May 11, 2006)

I didn't say it was cocky for him to answer the question, because honestly, that's Ryan's job (even though his numero uno job is to be a douche....) I just think his answer (the way he presented it) was cocky. He could very well have presented an overwhelmed, really humble take on it and been like "Man, there are several groups out there that have created sites etc. for my journey here and I appreciate that. I never in my wildest dreams thought that would happen and the fact that it has is something I thank _____ (God, my fans, goat cheese, whatever) for everyday." instead of coming off the way he did. Reading ONTD and a few other sites, lots of people (myself included because I'm a Chris fan) were disappointed, but a lot of the same people concede that his presentation during performance night during his interview didn't really help him.

I'm not a huge Kat fan, I've always been about Taylor and Chris. Chris for raw intensity and Taylor because he's got his heart and soul in what he's doing and by damn he's doing it, frenetic movements and all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just really don't like Elliot. I wind up pausing my tv and cleaning my kitchen so I don't have to hear him sing. Needless to say he'll never be on my ipod


----------



## user3 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I didn't say it was cocky for him to answer the question, because honestly, that's Ryan's job (even though his numero uno job is to be a douche....)_

 
LOL Ryan does sometimes have a bit of attitube.


----------



## user3 (May 11, 2006)

Oh check it out Chris fans he might already be the front singer for band! YAY!

http://pop.wizbangblog.com/2006/05/1...ajor-break.php


----------



## Shimmer (May 11, 2006)

supposedly it's fuel, if I have heard and recall correctly.


----------



## Shawna (May 11, 2006)

Yup, I think him getting booted was probably the best thing for him.  Now he has his choice of what to do, rather than being forced to make an Idol album.  I'm still gonna miss him though.


----------



## MACmermaid (May 11, 2006)

well, my tuesday nights at 8:00 have freed up now! i am done watching i think, except maybe in will tune in for the results next week in the hopes of seeing katherine booted  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it seems like people either love or hate katherine, which is interesting.  to add on to my previous tirades about her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , i think she pouts too much and she seems immature. i thought paris carried herself w/ more maturity and class, and she is a few years younger than kat.  when they told kat to go stand w/ chris last night she made a face and said "ooohhh"   b/c i think she knew it meant she was in the bottom 2.  

poddygirl - i know, what was up with her outfits this tuesday? i kept trying to figure out if she had a tan camisole on, or if that was her stomach showing.  i guess it was her stomach....weird to have that showing when you are wearing a suit-type outfit.

'Nessa - i agree w/ what you had to say about last night's results - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     but that's good news about Chris! he definitely needs in to be in a band, versus being a solo singer.  Shawna - you are right he is better off now than being forced to make an idol album. 

does anyone else think it's unfair that taylor got to sing his song again last night? that didn't really seem fair to me. of course it wasn't a voting night, but it still gave him extra exposure. i think they really try to manipulate the results as much as they can.


----------



## MACmermaid (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I just really don't like Elliot. I wind up pausing my tv and cleaning my kitchen so I don't have to hear him sing. Needless to say he'll never be on my ipod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ha ha!! i end up cleaning when elliot is singing too!


----------



## gigiproductions (May 11, 2006)

I was so angry and shocked last night! I thought my 3 boys were going to be dukin it out and no matter what i woulda been happy had it been them..i dont like kat at all shes a pretentious lil snob smug lookin lil girl..she has no originality..shes beautiful cant take that away and shell be marketed as a pretty girl and what not..her voice is okay not my cup of tea..bleh she knew she was supposed to go home too ,...if u look at the playback of her face..she knew she made it by the skin of her teeth. blah....im rooting for taylor and elliot..i love elliots voice esp when he does his stevie and donnie songs..he has a nice voice..and has improved so much..esp having to deal with a handicap..hes grown into his own..taylor or elliot..if they dont win ..im not watching AI again..i havent watched AI since season 1..and this is the first season i didnt miss not one episode..lol


----------



## Shimmer (May 11, 2006)

But does he (Elliot) have what it takes to carry a full album? Does Taylor? 
Kat's got a beautiful voice. She likes to think she's Christina Aguilera but I think with real studio time she would lose that...but of the three I am hoping for Taylor.


----------



## gigiproductions (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_But does he (Elliot) have what it takes to carry a full album? Does Taylor? 
Kat's got a beautiful voice. She likes to think she's Christina Aguilera but I think with real studio time she would lose that...but of the three I am hoping for Taylor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i work in the music industry and if they get with the right producers and songwriters and get him some strong collabos..he just might shock you..if they get it right and get the right marketing team assembled i def think he can pull it off..if britney/ciara/ashanti and jlo can make albums and cant sing for crap and sell then elliot can too..talent carries weight for me..and i think he would do better than ruben, fantasia and clay..


----------



## Shimmer (May 11, 2006)

talent is important, but so is presence.

Those people you mentioned have a presence that supercedes their talent. 
Granted they're well marketed but I have a hard time imagining someone whose voice makes me want to turn off the television doing well in the entertainment industry. :/


----------



## Shawna (May 11, 2006)

What handicap does Elliot have?  I don't think I know about that..........
At any rate, I really like him and I think he has grown the most out of the remaining three.  He obviously loves to sing and he has grown each week.


----------



## mishy1053 (May 11, 2006)

Gigi, its like everything you say is exactly what is in my head.  And I have no doubt that Elliott would make an AWEsome album.  I dont get how so many people cant see that.  And to answer your question Shawna, Elliott is not only almost completely deaf in one ear, but he is also diabetic and sometimes has to perform with an insulin pump.  I think hes one of the best even without considering his handicaps, but when you add all of that in, hes seriously amazing.


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mishy1053* 
_..... And I have no doubt that Elliott would make an AWEsome album.  I dont get how so many people cant see that...._

 





 THANK YOU! Elliott is amazing I love the sound of his voice, raspy, mellow and blues-y. I think he's great, but SO doesn't like him we fight every Tues & Wed night about it.


----------



## MACBunny (May 17, 2006)

*Scat Kat!  Vote Soul Patrol!*

Okay ladies, after tonight's episode, I think it's a safe bet that Elliott will be voted off tomorrow.  I think he is awesome & I like him way better than Katharine, so don't get me wrong.  That being said, please don't any of you vote for that smug little Mariah Carey wanna-be!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Taylor could not have done a better job tonight.  I mean doing an Ottis Redding AND a Joe Cocker song?!?!  He is so unique, and I think AI could definitely use a lil soul!  Anyway, hope you girls will join my campaign to vote for him over that snotty trollop.  Thanks!


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

I didn't even listen to Elliot sing. I paused and cleaned my kitchen then skipped it. 
After the first twenty seconds I was bored.


----------



## Shawna (May 17, 2006)

I still really like Elliot and Taylor.  Way better than Katherine.  I hope she goes home, but seeing how the audience has been voting, I guess she's staying.  Blech.


----------



## user3 (May 17, 2006)

Just checked Dialidol and here's what it shows

For Raw #'s Taylor  is the lowest
Dialidol score Elliot is the lowest
Busy % Kat is the lowest

However, the # for Elliot and Kat are so close it's crazy.

Looks like it's anybody's game.

I am sure you all know who I want to go home. I just have a feeling if she makes it to the final 2 she will win. Blah!!!
Ugh having to watch her smile through every damn song is driving me crazy. Even my son said something last night when she was singing the blues song.
She cracks me up because she thinks she should not be getting negative feedback form the judges. Puhlease!!! She's all "you guys have been tough on me that past few weeks" 
Oh cry me a river!
I honestly don't think Randy or Simon like her but that's JMO.


----------



## Sweet16x2 (May 17, 2006)

Okay, trying to move on since Chris was kicked off......of who is left, I hope Taylor wins.  Elliott is kind of boring, and I will honestly throw up if Katharine wins!  I agree so much with 'Nessa about how she thinks she's always doing awesome.  She thinks she is the bomb, but I think she's a dud.  Sorry for Katharine fans........I guess we'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## MACmermaid (May 17, 2006)

^ regarding katherine i agree with you both, 'Nessa and Sweet16x2!

so pleeeeeaase let it be katherine that goes home tonight!  i have a bad feeling it will end up being elliot though.  i love when katherine gets negative feedback (like last night) and she looks completely and utterly shocked that anyone had anything negative to say about her performance.  she looks at anyone who makes a less than glowing comment about her like they are completely crazy.  i was like yelling at the TV last night b/c of this girl (not good!).


----------



## Sweet16x2 (May 17, 2006)

Yeah, I have been praying she'd be voted off for weeks, but apparently there are enough drooling boys out there to vote for her regardless of talent.  When it was between her and Chris last week, I was absolutely shocked when he was the one to go home.  (He lives about 20 minutes away from me) =)   Anyway, she is such a snob-face and it really is hilarous how she looks so stunned when they don't praise and adore her.  PLLEEEEEEAAAAASSE don't let her win!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

I don't necessarily think it's because she's bigheaded...
I think it's because she spends all this time working with the industry professionals and they tell her to "do this" and "do that" and then she does and she gets canned for it. *shrug*


----------



## Sweet16x2 (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I don't necessarily think it's because she's bigheaded...
I think it's because she spends all this time working with the industry professionals and they tell her to "do this" and "do that" and then she does and she gets canned for it. *shrug*_

 

I'm sure there's truth to that - but there have been a lot of other girls in this competition, and most of them don't come across as conceited.   I just feel like this whole American Idol thing has gone to her head.


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

I wouldn't argue that.


----------



## user3 (May 18, 2006)

Yea, so this sucks!

is it just me or did it seem like Kat knew she was not going home?

I'll admit this is the first season I have never voted. Partly because I watch it the next morning. I record it on our DVR.

Oddly enough this is the first season that I never had a true fave. Been watching since the very first season.

However, I think next week I will be voting like crazy for Taylor.

I thought about something when I was watching it. I think Kat might smile so much because she's developed a habit of it. I still think she looks smug but it dawned on me that me she does it so much that it possibly be something she picked up way before Idol. I personally don't think that producers are telling her to smile her ass off and look so damn smug. 
It still cracks me up about how she said the judges had been harsh on her. Please if you ask me they have not been hard enough.


----------



## mallory (May 18, 2006)

I want Taylor to win also at this point. Something about Kat irks me.


----------



## colormust (May 18, 2006)

i didnt watch last night : ( so...........taylor didnt go home right? cause he is my fav of all time


----------



## user3 (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_i didnt watch last night : ( so...........taylor didnt go home right? cause he is my fav of all time_

 
Nope, Elliot did.


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 18, 2006)

I'm so sad Elliott is gone now, I kinda knew it was coming but I'm still sad about it. I just hope that Katherine doesn't win even though I know she will. ugh!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 18, 2006)

Target practice anyone?


----------



## user3 (May 19, 2006)

Takes Aim!


----------



## Sweet16x2 (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_Target practice anyone?



_

 

OMG....that is friggin hilarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

Atleast Elliott had THOUSANDS of fans cheering him on in his hometown.  That obviously meant a lot to him.  And Katharine had like what?  Most of her family meeting at her parents house to support her?    It cracked me up when she even defended it right before they showed Elliotts homecoming...she said, "well, I didnt have thousands of people show up, but I could really feel the support."  Then 2 seconds later they show Elliotts clip and they filled an entire stadium up with fans for him.  Maybe Im evil, but that was somewhat rewarding


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2006)

eh. in fairness to that, she's from a place that is 'used' to celebrities. He's not.


----------



## user3 (May 19, 2006)

Ha the whole world is use to Celebrities. Rather you see them everyday or not. Their pictures and lives are splashed everywhere.


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sweet16x2* 
_OMG....that is friggin hilarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

Atleast Elliott had THOUSANDS of fans cheering him on in his hometown.  That obviously meant a lot to him.  And Katharine had like what?  Most of her family meeting at her parents house to support her?    It cracked me up when she even defended it right before they showed Elliotts homecoming...she said, "well, I didnt have thousands of people show up, but I could really feel the support."  Then 2 seconds later they show Elliotts clip and they filled an entire stadium up with fans for him.  Maybe Im evil, but that was somewhat rewarding
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup, even my brother who hates AI thought it was hilarious that she had 20 people and Taylor & Elliott has thousands. It made ME feel better too.


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Ha the whole world is use to Celebrities. Rather you see them everyday or not. Their pictures and lives are splashed everywhere._

 
I disagree.
It isn't a big deal to be in parts of Cali and see Nicole or Paris or LiLo or whomever out and about. It's not even a big deal to see George Clooney or Jake Gyllenhaalllllll out and about...

But here in Arlington TX? Yeah, Jessica and Ashlee Simpson are from this area but they'd still make HUGE waves doing a meet n greet. And they're local.

Regular town America doesn't deal with celebs the way hell ay does. *shrug*


----------



## user3 (May 20, 2006)

I live in CA and I don't see celebs out all over the place. I visit San Fran and LA all the time. When a celeb is spotted it's a big deal for many people.
I've lived here for 15 years and the celeb craze is just the same as in my home state of GA.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 23, 2006)

Hmmm....now it's down to 2. Who's your pick? Taylor or Katharine?


----------



## Shimmer (May 23, 2006)

For pure pleasure of listening:
Taylor.
For marketability: 
Katheryn.


----------



## talk2mesun (May 23, 2006)

*Taylor!!!!!!!!!!*

Taylor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! definitely!


----------



## Pink_minx (May 24, 2006)

I want Taylor to win...we already have Kelly Clarkson here dont need another one of her again.  Taylor's music is fresh and so much different and I like that, and we need a variety of music here! Katheryn may have the young pretty look, but Taylor has a unique voice and great personality that makes him stand out the most.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_I want Taylor to win...we already have Kelly Clarkson here dont need another one of her again.  Taylor's music is fresh and so much different and I like that, and we need a variety of music here! Katheryn may have the young pretty look, but Taylor has a unique voice and great personality that makes him stand out the most._

 
I TOTALLY AGREE. Taylor can sing anything while it seems as though McPhee can only sing ballads. Anyways, Taylor even got Simon Cowell to stand up and cheer for him! Now those of you who watches every episode of AI knows that Simon always let Taylor down for most of his performances.....but not last night. Let see who wins on tonight's show. Out of 217 calls I've made, I only got through once to vote for Taylor


----------



## Shimmer (May 24, 2006)

Text message? 

The last song Taylor sang last night clinched, IMO, the season for him.

I hate that tonight will be one hour 58 minutes of crap, then two minutes of the good stuff. Argh.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 24, 2006)

I just finished watching American Idol. I'm so happy Taylor won!!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (May 24, 2006)

I'm happy Taylor won too!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 24, 2006)

I'm so happy Taylor won!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_I'm so happy Taylor won!!_

 
We're both in Houston and just finished watching AI? How cool! haha Did you see the whole crew watching AI at Dave and Busters on Richmond? It's on the FOX news right now


----------



## Shimmer (May 24, 2006)

God BLESS TiVo.

Just finished it, couldn't click on this thread until we'd seen the end...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 
_We're both in Houston and just finished watching AI? How cool! haha Did you see the whole crew watching AI at Dave and Busters on Richmond? It's on the FOX news right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah, i saw, they were like the party doesn't stop, lol.


----------



## asteffey (May 25, 2006)

yay taylor


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 25, 2006)

I'm doing the Taylor dance!
YAY TAYLOR!!!!!!!


----------



## MACmermaid (May 26, 2006)

i say yay for taylor too!!!!  i liked the way he thanked the band and everyone at the end...very classy.  i am happy!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2006)

man i was so bummed when they kicked Chris off...i seriously quit watching it. they had me tuned in everytime it was one when Chris was there, but as soon as he was gone, i was done.

i think Kathrine was a better singer than Taylor, but performance-wise, he owned her. so props to Taylor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and props to Chris who got some AMAZING offers to lead bands


----------

